# DIY Placenta Encapsulation.



## lousielou

I've been planning to have my placenta encapsulated after the birth. I've heard fantastic things about it, and was going to have a lady come over and do it me me in my kitchen. Unfortunately, it looks like she's moved away now, so I've been tentatively looking into hiring a DIY kit so I can do it myself. 

Has anyone else done it themselves? Was it relatively easy? The site I've been looking at hires out the complete kit so there's nothing else I'd really need.... Just hoping for some opinions/advice please! :flower:


----------



## Mervs Mum

My friend did her own. I have a link to her pictures somewhere....

Another friend also did it and didn't use anything special although the grinding was a labour of love as was the actual encapsulating!! I think it's great when you do it yourself. I think it is really important and actually makes the whole process more powerful.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Here's my Canadian buddy Emma's happy pills on the Peaceful Parenting blog. 

https://www.drmomma.org/2010/08/happy-pills-placenta-encapsulation.html


----------



## LaLaBelle

I don't have any advice for doing it yourself, but my doula described the process to me, and it seemed quite straightforward. The first steps are exactly how I make venison jerky.  

If you still want someone to do it, you could always call the women who moved away and ask her for recommendations for someone who does it local.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I did my own myself, and I do it for other women (just did one and have another one comming up). 

Here is my advice-

* If you're using an oven you should have it on the lowest setting and the door open some

* You do not want to cook or bake it, that will lose some of the nutrients

* Using a hand held coffee grinder works really well. I cut it into strips and then cut the strips in half. You want to do this after it's been grind to a powder

* If you use a dehydrater you want it to be on the lowes setting as well

* If you use the TCM method then you want to steam it before you dehydrate it

* If you add food or herbs to it (some use ginger and pepper) that will reduce the shelf life

Here is where I get my capsules and encapsulator from- https://www.cap-m-quik.com/

Here is where I get my bottles from - https://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=436


----------



## lousielou

Thank you very much everyone! :)


----------

